# Where is the snow?



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Three weeks into winter here and yet to drop a blade?


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Just finally did here the other day. 4" of the lightest powder snow. Calling for an ice storm next week followed by a potential snow storm. Def been a slow winter


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, a total of 4" of snow this winter which amounted to one salting and one plow/salt so far. And it is supposed to be in the HIGH 50's this time next week. So much for the oh my God it's going to be another bad winter, (unless you are in lake effect area, then it's been brutal.) RIDICULOUS!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ridiculous is one way to put it. We've plowed almost ever day this week; sometimes twice in one day. Another storm tonight thru Saturday morning. Been really busy but I guess it's making up for zero in December


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Working on 4th plow for the week. Waiting for it to stop now.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

maxwellp;1923103 said:


> Working on 4th plow for the week. Waiting for it to stop now.


So it would seem that some of us can't buy a storm and others would pay for it to stop.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here it is.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

It is all over in the other "Where is the snow?" thread. :laughing:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I have travel plans next weekend so im sure it will snow then!


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's of course the winter where we buy 2 new plows then we only have had 4 inches, this time last winter we had around 10". I saw the other day on the weather channel that it was snowing in Florida!? I know its not here... Frustrating


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ty27;1924318 said:


> It's of course the winter where we buy 2 new plows then we only have had 4 inches, this time last winter we had around 10". I saw the other day on the weather channel that it was snowing in Florida!? I know its not here... Frustrating


Tell me about it. After the salt fiasco of last winter, I bought a shipping container and 25 tons of salt along with a skid steer to load it, spent about $50k so I would be ready to go and not have to worry about trying to find salt, and as you said, NOTHING. IT SUCKS, but I look at the salt as money in the bank. Whatever isn't used this year, will be around for next, and it's not going to get cheaper, so oh well.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

sorry... it's all my fault. I bought a plow for the jeep and I grew a beard so my face would be warm.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

sota;1924341 said:


> sorry... it's all my fault. I bought a plow for the jeep and I grew a beard so my face would be warm.


Welcome to the industry and to PS. Hope you have a good season.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wish someone around would buy a new plow!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1924602 said:


> Wish someone around would buy a new plow!


Leasing a new Bobcat, bought a LiveBoxx, and an inverted blower.

Hasn't worked yet.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

derekslawncare;1924339 said:


> Tell me about it. After the salt fiasco of last winter, I bought a shipping container and 25 tons of salt along with a skid steer to load it, spent about $50k so I would be ready to go and not have to worry about trying to find salt, and as you said, NOTHING. IT SUCKS, but I look at the salt as money in the bank. Whatever isn't used this year, will be around for next, and it's not going to get cheaper, so oh well.


Yep... We landed a larger contract this winter that we used to do for about 10 years. They got rid of us because they wanted one company to do all of their lots in Kansas City kansas and missouri... Well that didn't go to well for them going one contract with one company so we got called back this summer. We bid it and we get it so we had to buy another truck and 2 plows for the truck we bought and the other plow for our 1 ton that we already owned. We bought one for the 1 ton because the plow on that truck the first snow event we got this year the a frame broke on it! So we had to buy another 7,000 dollar plow for it. So after that expense I'm hearing 50's next week?!?! Guess instead of plowing we will be mowing again lol


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1924611 said:


> Leasing a new Bobcat, bought a LiveBoxx, and an inverted blower.
> 
> Hasn't worked yet.


You're lying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;1924715 said:


> You're lying.


Lol.........


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Mark are you sure it wasn't a Xbox that hasn't worked yet And not a liveBoxx?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Ty27;1924318 said:


> It's of course the winter where we buy 2 new plows then we only have had 4 inches, this time last winter we had around 10". I saw the other day on the weather channel that it was snowing in Florida!? I know its not here... Frustrating


I purchased a new 7' zm snow pusher for my kubota loader, i havent even bothered to adjust the cutting edge on it! I guess i could use it as a paperweight!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's right here.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

grandview;1926101 said:


> It's right here.


 Nobody likes a showoff. 

Just kidding, glad to see SOMEONE is getting work this winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;1924611 said:


> Leasing a new Bobcat, bought a LiveBoxx, and an inverted blower.
> 
> Hasn't worked yet.





GMC Driver;1924715 said:


> You're lying.


I meant, the new equipment has not stopped the snowfall yet.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Mark how is that lake Affect going for ya?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blazer2plower;1926311 said:


> Mark how is that lake Affect going for ya?


Troublemaker :realmad:

Great today, the sun is out.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1926139 said:


> I meant, the new equipment has not stopped the snowfall yet.


What'd you do that for?

I've got a truck sitting here, mount is ready to go on, salter for the back is sitting outside the shop waiting for conversion kit. Haven't had the time to even get started.

The one sidewalk crew likes riding in style.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We may actually have a plowable event this weekend, AMEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope i get something this sucks. I have had 3 plowable storms this year. And just as many saltings.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like it went North and south of me. 
Marko lt looks like you got some more lake effect.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/snow-drought-northeast-midwest


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blazer2plower;1934959 said:


> Looks like it went North and south of me.
> Marko lt looks like you got some more lake effect.


Negative ghostrider.

So far.......


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We found some today.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like it is in Amarillo, TX. They've had almost 12" of snow in the last 24-36 hrs. So Amarillo has had 3 times the snow that we have had here in KCMO. REDICULOUS!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;1935163 said:


> Looks like it is in Amarillo, TX. They've had almost 12" of snow in the last 24-36 hrs. So Amarillo has had 3 times the snow that we have had here in KCMO. REDICULOUS!


I'd love to be down there now, drove through this past summer. Beautiful country.

Makes me realize how much I hate trees.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mother nature is obviously a cruel and heartless *****


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1935184 said:


> I'd love to be down there now, drove through this past summer. Beautiful country.
> 
> Makes me realize how much I hate trees.


Yeah, I'm sitting here wondering what kind of snow equipment they have down there. Cold temps forecasted for today and tomorrow, so it's not going to melt off til the weekend. Haven't seen anything on the news about it closing the city down and wrecks everywhere. It would be a 9 hr drive for me plus time to get the truck put together, so probably could be down there by about 8 pm. The thought of doing all that without KNOWING I would have work to do once I got there scares me though. I would have to make about $2k for it to be worth my time and expenses, and I just don't know that that would be possible without having something lined up ahead of time, and I don't know how one would go about getting work lined up from two states away.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

derekslawncare;1935226 said:


> Yeah, I'm sitting here wondering what kind of snow equipment they have down there. Cold temps forecasted for today and tomorrow, so it's not going to melt off til the weekend. Haven't seen anything on the news about it closing the city down and wrecks everywhere. It would be a 9 hr drive for me plus time to get the truck put together, so probably could be down there by about 8 pm. The thought of doing all that without KNOWING I would have work to do once I got there scares me though. I would have to make about $2k for it to be worth my time and expenses, and I just don't know that that would be possible without having something lined up ahead of time, and I don't know how one would go about getting work lined up from two states away.


Texas doesn't handle snow or ice well. Little sister lives there and the smallest amount of either shuts their town down.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

kimber750;1935543 said:


> Texas doesn't handle snow or ice well. Little sister lives there and the smallest amount of either shuts their town down.


Well, I chickened out and didn't go. Trying to put house up for sale and have a lot to do around the house to get it ready for listing. I LOVE YOUR PHOTO. I did grow up in Arlington (half way between Fort Worth and Dallas) and I remember as a little kid, we didn't see too much snow. What we did get a lot of was freezing rain, so the DOT would sand the roads for traction, but it didn't melt off until it warmed up. So yeah, when we got that, I remember it wreaking havoc. I also had parents that both worked for the airlines, so needless to say, fowl winter weather WASN'T appreciated.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I found it, two feet of it that is, on its way to us tomorrow! Lock n load!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lawn king;1938728 said:


> I found it, two feet of it that is, on its way to us tomorrow! Lock n load!


Lets see how you feel on Wednesday.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I will gladly deal with it as we have had next to nothing this season, That being said. I would much rather get 3 to 4" events twice per week. The small events are easier on the equipment,help, fuel bill and the boss!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1938730 said:


> Lets see how you feel on Wednesday.


That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I expect to feel exhausted by Wednesday. Hopefully that will be the worst of it.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Plowing this beast is only half the battle, i expect 24 to 30 consecutive hours of loader work following the storm! Forecast for friday is additional snow!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We got hammered with 26'" monday, another 8-12" on the way sunday pm!!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

71" in the last 3 weeks and 8-12" (blizzard conditions) tonight! Crazy/


----------

